# Kriegsfilme was gefällt?



## Kulafrags (15. August 2010)

*Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Was gefällt euch so vl kenne ich ja noch etwas nicht?


Gruß


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Soldat James Ryan, Der schmale Grat, Windtalkers, Band of Brothers, Overlord, Ich glaube 300 etc zählt n icht zu "krieg" oder ?


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Apocalyps Now Redux, Full Metal Jacket, Wir Wahren Helden, Black Hawk Down, Hamburger Hill, Der Soldat James Ryan, Platoon, Das Boot, Das dreckige Dutzend, gesprengte Ketten, Stosstrup Gold, Die Brücke von Arnheim, Der Längste Tag, No Man´s Land, 

Das sind so die, die mir auf anhieb einfallen.


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down, Der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## Opheliac (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Das Boot,  Speer und er, Stalingrad, Napola, die Brücke, Canaris, Hunde wollt ihr ewig leben, des Teufels General, Nacht fiel über Gotenhafen, Im Westen nichts Neues, U 47 - Kapitänleutnant Prien.


----------



## Kulafrags (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Sauber da sind echt einige bei die ich noch nicht kenne 

Wobei mein Liebling ist ja Das Boot und braveheart

Obwohl habe jetzt gehört dieser Brotherhood soll prima sein Nord gegen Süd Korea?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Empfehlen kann ich:

- Der schmale Grat
- Platoon
- Full Metal Jacket
- Die Verdammten des Krieges
- Apocalypse Now Redux
- Letters from Iwo Jima
- Stalingrad
- Das Boot

Bedingt empfehlenswert:

- Band of Brothers (zehnteilige Serie),
- Black Hawk Down
- Flags of Our Fathers

nicht zu empfehlen:

- Der Soldat James Ryan
- Windtalkers
- Wir waren Helden


----------



## NCphalon (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Soldat James Ryan, Das Boot, Jagd auf Roter Oktober


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> nicht zu empfehlen:
> 
> - Der Soldat James Ryan
> - Windtalkers
> - Wir waren Helden



Kannst du das genauer erläutern warum du genau die nicht empfehlenswert findest ? 

Ich find grad Wir waren Helden und James Ryan sind sehr gute filme welche die grausamkeit des Krieges gut in scene setzen. Auch wenn sie ein wenig patriotisch sind, aber das sind alle Anti Kriegsfilme die von der Army gesponsort worden sind.


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Im Westen nichts neues.

Der wurde noch nicht aufgezählt. Davon gibt es mehrere Version. Da sollte man schauen.

In dem Film geht es um die Knochenmühle 1. Weltkrieg.
Wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Todeszug nach Yuma 
Eher Western, läuft gerade auf Pro7...


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



dfence schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erläutern warum du genau die nicht empfehlenswert findest ?
> 
> Ich find grad Wir waren Helden und James Ryan sind sehr gute filme welche die grausamkeit des Krieges gut in scene setzen. Auch wenn sie ein wenig patriotisch sind, aber das sind alle Anti Kriegsfilme die von der Army gesponsort worden sind.


 
Gerade deswegen sind sie keine Anti-Kriegsfilme.

Filme wie Pearl Harbour und Wir waren Helden sind das genaue Gegenteil von Platoon oder Der schmale Grat, sie glorifizieren den Krieg und die amerikanischen Soldaten, es gehört zu einem Anti-Kriegsfilm nunmal bei weitem mehr dazu als nur Gedärme und Blut.


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



dfence schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erläutern warum du genau die nicht empfehlenswert findest ?
> 
> Ich find grad Wir waren Helden und James Ryan sind sehr gute filme welche die grausamkeit des Krieges gut in scene setzen.


 Zum übertriebenen Ami-Patriotismus kommt dazu das wie bei James Ryan und Band of Brothers die Us-Soldaten meist wie Superhelden dargestellt werden und die Deutschen als Totale Anfänger und dumme Schießbudenfiguren, die nichts zu tun haben, als scharenweise ins Gewehrfeuer der Us-Superhelden zu rennen.Die Waffen SS war eine Idiotentruppe, die es nichtmal in Kompaniestärke  schafft, einem Dutzend Ami-Helden beizukommen. Wie es solche  Sonder-Dilletanten wohl bis erst vor die Tore Moskaus, später nach  Stalingrad schafften und die britische Landung von Arnheim zu  vereiteteln? Wenn sich tapfere GI's mit einem MG verschanzen, haben sofort mindestens  ein Dutzend Wehrmachtssoldaten anzutreten, um sinnlose Befehle  schreiend, ins Feuer zu laufen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

The Pacific sollte man auch nicht vergessen!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



> Kannst du das genauer erläutern warum du genau die nicht empfehlenswert findest ?
> 
> Ich find grad Wir waren Helden und James Ryan sind sehr gute filme welche die grausamkeit des Krieges gut in scene setzen. Auch wenn sie ein wenig patriotisch sind, aber das sind alle Anti Kriegsfilme die von der Army gesponsort worden sind.



Wir waren Helden:

- die Religionsdarstellung nervt mich gewaltig
- die ständigen Humoreinlagen von Sgt. Maj. Plumley finde ich unpassend für einen Anti-Kriegs-Film
- Heroisierung der US-Armee

James Ryan:

- die Omaha-Beach-Szene finde ich gelungen der Rest des Filmes ist Schrott
- jeder deutsche Soldat hat einen kahlen Kopf
- die deutschen Soldaten sind bloßes Kanonenfutter (vor allem in der letzten Schlacht um die Brücke, ein Dutzend Ranger macht eine ganze SS-Panzer-Kompanie fertig )
- dumme Kriegsklischees (der weitergereichte Brief, Sniper mit Gebetssprüchen auf den Lippen vor jedem Schuss)
- Darstellung der Deutschen als grundsätzlich "böse" (der laufengelassene Soldat erschießt am Ende den Cpt., der Soldat der Pvt. Mellish mit dem HJ-Dolch absticht)
- unrealistische Darstellung (Dauer der Erstürmung von Omaha Beach viel zu kurz, das hat in der Realität den ganzen Tag gedauert und am Ende war der Strand mit toten Soldaten voll; Tigerpanzer nicht originalgetreu)
- dümmliche Geschichte (als wenn man einen ganzen Trupp für einen einzigen Soldaten hinter die Front schickt, sowas war in dieser Zeit völlig belanglos)

Windtalkers:

- saumiese schauspielerische Leistung von Cage
- ansonsten interessantes Thema wurde einfach nur mies umgesetzt


----------



## Wendigo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Deswegen schau ich Kriegsfilme auch nicht so gern an. Der Deutsche ist fast immer der Buhmann. Die Amis sind die Superstars überhaupt. Ich bin nicht der einzigste, dem es so geht. Beruhigend.

Zu Pearl Harbor

Der Film sollte erfolgreicher als Titanic werden, daher ist er auch so ein Dreck. Irgendwie muss man ja die Girls in die Kinos bekommen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Jap das ist echt sch..... dass der Deutsche immer der dumme ist! Aber woher hat der Ami denn die ganze Militärtechnik??..... Genau von den Deutschen!


----------



## Radagis (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



dfence schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erläutern warum du genau die nicht empfehlenswert findest ?
> 
> Ich find grad Wir waren Helden und James Ryan sind sehr gute filme welche die grausamkeit des Krieges gut in scene setzen. Auch wenn sie ein wenig patriotisch sind, aber das sind alle Anti Kriegsfilme die von der Army gesponsort worden sind.


Die Geschichte ist wie bei allen Hollywood Filmen nicht der Wahrheit entsprechend und dienen nur dem übertrieben Patriotismus.
Ihre Gegner werden immer entmenschlicht u als besonders abscheulich dargestellt, während sie selber die heldenhaften sind u alle eine saubere Weste haben. Den James Ryan gab es zwar er war aber alleine hinter feindlichen Linien und schaffte es alleine zu seiner Einheit zurück, der ganze Film ist ein schönes Märchen.

Sollten mal ein Film über die deutschen Luftlandetruppen u anderen wenigen Einheiten machen die  monatelang einer Übermacht in Monte Cassino stand hielten, das war eine heroische Leistung.

Diese halte ich für die Besten:
Das Boot,  Speer und er, Stalingrad, Napola, die Brücke(orginal), Canaris, Hunde  wollt ihr ewig leben, des Teufels General, Nacht fiel über Gotenhafen,  Im Westen nichts Neues, U 47 - Kapitänleutnant Prien.  Der Schmalle Grat, Apocalyps Now Redux, Full Metal Jacket, Platoon, Der Längste Tag.


----------



## Mexxim (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Soldat James Ryan ist wirklich krass.. (auch wenns schon mehrfach aufgezählt wurde wollte nochmal zustimmen )


----------



## Radagis (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Wenn Fillme mit der Unterstützung des USA Militärs gedreht wurden sind es keine Antikriegsfilme, denn sie wollen darüber entscheiden was gezeigt wird und dabei dürfen sie nicht negativ wegkommen, sondern immer als Helden die ihren unmenschlichen und grausamen Gegnern zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. Anders war es z.B. in den Oliver Stone Filmen er zeigte das wahre Gesicht und erhielt deshalb keine Unterstützung des US-Militärs. Ich schaue mir zwar auch gerne Wir waren Helden und black hawk down an, weil ich sie von so nicht schlecht  finde, spiegeln aber nicht die Wahrheit wieder und man sollte sich sich über die ganzen Hintergründe informieren.


----------



## Shi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Was mich an 2.WK-Filmen und Spielen auch stört sind die Stimmen der Deutschen. Die schreien immer rum wie 12-Jährige. Bsp: Der Soldat James Ryan: als sie die Brücke verteidigen, die Stimme des Tiger-Kommandanten  Klischeehaft ^^


----------



## Kulafrags (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Also das sind ja echt mal ein paar Filme dabei.

Übrigens die Meinung das die Deutschen Soldaten immer als volldeppen dahin gestellt werden das nervt mich auch tierisch. Weis auch nicht was das soll

Die kommen bestimmt noch auf die Idee zu sagen das der Sherman ein guter Panzer war *fg*

Schau dir mal den scheiß "Ein Käfig voller Helden" wie da mit dennen umgegangen wird naja was solls wir sind halt die Bösen *g*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Letters from Iwo Jima 
Flags of our Fathers 
The Pacific in einem Atemzug mit Band of Brothers (Bin aber erst bei Folge 4v10) 
Der Schmale Grad 
Das Boot 
Soweit die Füßre Tragen 
Pearl Harbor is auch noch ganz ok. 
Rest wurde schon zu oft gennant/ist schlecht imo.
Gibt noch viele andere die ich auch noch nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## Shi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Sherman war ein guter Panzer.


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Shi schrieb:


> Der Sherman war ein guter Panzer.


Im Traum vieleicht hieß nicht umsonst Tommykocher. Aber in Us Kriegsfilmen werden ja auch Tiger II mit erbeuteten 7.5-Paks ausgeschaltet oder wie bei James Ryan  Deutsche Handgranaten zurückgeworfen,  was unmöglich ist wegen der Zündverzögerung von 2,5 Sekunden.


----------



## dot (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

- Steiner
- Das Sonderkommando


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Naja in den meisten Kriegsfilmen kommen die Amis immer gut Weg. Meist besser als es in der realität war.

Ich hätte noch Tränen der Sonne.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Das stört mich in gewisser Weise auch...


----------



## serafen (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... naja, gerade in dem bereits genannten *"Die Verdammten des Krieges"* von Brian de Palma kommen die US-Amerikaner durchaus realistisch rüber - und nicht sonderlich gut weg ...

_*"Tigerland" *_ist auch ein sehenswerter Film dieses Genres, wenngleich mit Längen.

Ansonsten sind auch die älteren Filme wie *"08/15"* oder *"Die Brücke"* wirklich gut gelungen.

_*"Black Hawk Down"*_ würde mir spontan als Vertreter neueren Datums einfallen, ebenso wie_* "Green Zone"*_ mit Matt Damon, wobei hier die Grenze zum Thriller stärker gezogen ist; dennoch werden die Gegenbenheiten realistische dargestellt als früher (Stichwort: Glorifizierung).

Positiv überrascht hat mich jüngst wirklich _*"The Hurt Locker - Tödliches Kommando"*_ von Kathrine Bigelow.


----------



## Shi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Sherman M4A3 war afaik dem Pz. IV Ausf. G überlegen. Und dann der Sherman Firefly konnte auch Panther knacken


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Shi schrieb:


> Der Sherman M4A3 war afaik dem Pz. IV Ausf. G überlegen. Und dann der Sherman Firefly konnte auch Panther knacken


Der Sherman war ebenbürtig mit PzKpfw IV. Der Firefly war auch Mist da trotzdem noch schwach gepanzert. Nur der Sherman Easy Eight war brauchbar.

Savior und Bestie Krieg noch.


----------



## Wendigo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Es gab mal eine HP über Panzer. Panzerlexikon.de
Leider gibts die Seite nicht mehr. War sehr informativ. Kennt die noch jemand?

Mir fällt da auch noch Memphis Bell ein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memphis_Belle_(Film)

Den habe ich früher oft gesehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Was ich auch noch gut fand war der Film mit dem U boot was nach Sydney gefahren ist weil es im Norden zu viele Atom Waffen eingesetzt wurden und wo zum schluss doch noch alle sterben weil die Radioaktive Wolke doch in den Süden gelangt ist. 

Aber der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Radagis (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch gut fand war der Film mit dem U boot was nach Sydney gefahren ist weil es im Norden zu viele Atom Waffen eingesetzt wurden und wo zum schluss doch noch alle sterben weil die Radioaktive Wolke doch in den Süden gelangt ist.
> 
> Aber der Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein.




Ja den Film habe ich auch gesehen war glaube ein Zweiteiler aber den Namen weis ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ich glaube, der betreffende Film hieß *"USS Charleston - Die letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit"*, ein Zweiteiler aus dem Jahr 2000, lief auf RTLII.

Eine ganz solide TV-Produktion, aber immer das Problem mit der Werbung ... *ggg*

MfG.


----------



## Kulafrags (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine HP über Panzer. Panzerlexikon.de
> Leider gibts die Seite nicht mehr. War sehr informativ. Kennt die noch jemand?
> 
> Mir fällt da auch noch Memphis Bell ein.
> ...




Ja die seite war mehr als Prima habe da so oft alles nachgeschaut.

und sie war von einem tag auf den anderen weg  weis da jemand was los ist?

gruß


----------



## Opheliac (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Nö aber gibt ja noch ein paar andere zur Auswahl:
Panzerschreck.de
Startseite - Panzer-Archiv
Home of Achtung Panzer - Search for Panzers, Halftracks, Assault Guns, Artillery, Armored Cars, and other vehicles of the Wehrmacht
World War II Vehicles, Tanks, Airplanes, and Guns - Advanced Squad Leader


----------



## bAsSt@rd (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

*Tunnel Rats kann man sich auch mal anschauen.
*


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ich persönlich find auch Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck sehr gut.
Aber ich kenne viele die den nicht so dolle finden, aber ich schon^^ 

So und nu kann Opheliac wieder kommen und den Film wegen zu viel Amipatriotismus runtermachen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen find ich:
Brotherhood
Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck
Apocalypse Now

bei allen fand ich die Story akzeptabel, zumal darauf verzichtet wurde ein wirkliches Feindblid zu schaffen.


----------



## Radagis (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Shi schrieb:


> Der Sherman war ein guter Panzer.



Du hast wahrscheinlich zuviel die Doku auf N24 gesehen wo der Ami seinen Sherman in den Himmel lobt, die Realität war aber anders.
Der Sherman hatte Masse(nproduktion) aber Null Klasse.
Beim  Sherman Firefly war Nur die Kannone gut, ansonsten mist.
M26 zu schwerfällig für schon geringfügige Steigung, deshalb hatte er in Kora usw. übelste Probleme
und man wollte einen anderen Panzer.
Da war der britische Challenger wesentlich besser als die der Amis.
Er war nur gut wenn 6-7 seiner Brüder die Deutschen Panther, Tiger usw. in Nahkämpfe verwickelten.
Panther ist der Beste Panzer des WW2, bestätigen alle die Plan haben.
Der t-34 war auch sehr gut und Anfangs allen Deutschen Panzern und Paks überlegen, deshalb wurde in kürzester Zeit der Panther, welcher auch die Schrägpanzerung übernahm und der Tiger entwickelt.



serafen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der betreffende Film hieß *"USS Charleston - Die letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit"*, ein Zweiteiler aus dem Jahr 2000, lief auf RTLII.
> 
> Eine ganz solide TV-Produktion, aber immer das Problem mit der Werbung ... *ggg*
> 
> MfG.



Ja genauso hieß der es müssen ja auch nicht immer Blockbuster sein, die Geschichte war aber nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte eine Aufzeichnung gsehen wo vorher die Werbung zum Glück entfernt wurde .
Besonders diese andauernd kurzen Werbungeunterbrechungen nerven (auf RTL 2 besonders schlimm) da sollen weniger aber dafür längere Unterbrechungen bringen.

Zeppelin mit _Michael York fand ich noch gut._*Der Rote Baron von 1971 *war auch gut, denn er zeigte auch Kriegsverbrechen wie sie mit Vorsatz ein Lazarett niederbombten und die Leute dort mit mit ihren MG´s niedermähten.
Auch iser authentischer als die neue Verfilmung, finde ich.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... stimmt, der T34 war in Sachen Robustheit, Zuverlässigkeit, insbesondere jedoch wegen der (seinerzeit) revolutionären Schrägpanzerung - in Verbindung mit den hohen produzierten Stückzahlen - ein überragender Panzer ... obwohl sicherlich nicht so "ausgereift" bzw. fortschrittlich (Kommunikation, Aufgabenteilung usw.) wie die deutschen Konkurrenz-Modelle.

Auf History kam letztens eine interessante Dokumentation dazu - wenn man letztendlich betrachtet, wie innovativ die deutsche Kriegsindustrie im Panzer-Sektor war, hatten die Shermans nur in Überzahl eine reelle Chance.

Nüchtern betrachtet, beruht doch der Großteil der US-Waffentechnik auf deutschen Innovationen und Ingenieurskunst!

Mein großer Favorit in Sachen (Anti-)Kriegsfilm: *Die durch die Hölle gehen* - Christopher Walken spielt absolut genial ...


----------



## Radagis (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



serafen schrieb:


> ... stimmt, der T34 war in Sachen Robustheit, Zuverlässigkeit, insbesondere jedoch wegen der (seinerzeit) revolutionären Schrägpanzerung - in Verbindung mit den hohen produzierten Stückzahlen - ein überragender Panzer ... obwohl sicherlich nicht so "ausgereift" bzw. fortschrittlich (Kommunikation, Aufgabenteilung usw.) wie die deutschen Konkurrenz-Modelle.
> 
> Auf History kam letztens eine interessante Dokumentation dazu - wenn man letztendlich betrachtet, wie innovativ die deutsche Kriegsindustrie im Panzer-Sektor war, hatten die Shermans nur in Überzahl eine reelle Chance.
> 
> ...




Ja da hast du völlig Recht, in Sachen Kommunikation, Führung, Inovationen waren wir weit überlegen. Deshlab strukturierten ja alle anderen ihre Panzerverbände usw. genauso. 
Klar hatten die Russen ein sehr hohe Stückzahl sie schaftenes ja auch um die 25K Panzer pro Jahr zu produzieren, während wir es 44 wo wir die höchste Produktionsrate hatten auf um die 4K Panzer schaften, trotz dieser Unterzahl fügten sie ihren Gegnern immense Verluste zu, die sie aber schnell ersetzen konnten.

Ja stimmt der Film ist auch Klasse da spielt doch auch Robert de Niro mit, wenn ich nicht falsch liege mit dem _Russischen Roulette_.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... richtig ... DAS waren noch Filme - und heute: Twilight


----------



## Kulafrags (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Also zu Panzern möchte ich auch mal was Sagen 

Der Sherman M4A3 war dem Panzer IV H Klar unterlegen Der Sherman musste 500m ran werend der Pz.IV ihn schon bei 1000m erledigen konnte überlegt euch das mal was das im Feld bedeutet.

Finde sowieso das der Pz.IV irgendwie nicht die beachtung bekommt die er Verdient hat.

Zu UK die Panzer waren viel besser als die von den Amis richtig und die hatten spät auch sehr gute Munition APCR

Matilda war ein sehr seltener Panzer.
Und die Panzerung war nachwievor müll

Tiger ist leider viel zu übereilt in Produktion gegangen ohne alle Schwachstellen Getriebe,Motor,Laufwerk auszumerzen trozdem ein Toller Panzer

Panther vereint einfach alle Vorteile in Kosten Nutzen Gewicht,Panzerung,Design,Bewaffnung(Manche meinen Ja das der Panther ein Nachbau des T34 ist das ist aber totaler müll die auschreibung für den Panzer gab es schon vorher wurde nur durch das auftauchen T34 sehr Stark beschleunigt) 

Der Entwurf zum Nachbau wurde auch abgelehnt.

Panzerung von Deutschen Panzern wurde auch nochmal gehärtet und so weiter(Panzerstahl) und die Qualität war bis zu Lieferengpässen sehr sehr gut.

Also Viele Filme dabei die ich mir noch anschauen muss hätte ich nicht gedacht das ich soviele noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Zum Theme Panzer sollte ja direkt ein extra Thema eröffnet werden  
Interessant was Ihr da so alles wisst 

Um nochmal auf The Pacific zurückzukommen. 
Ich kann jedem der Band of Brothers gesehn hat diesen bedenkenlos empfehlen


----------



## Kulafrags (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Zum Theme Panzer sollte ja direkt ein extra Thema eröffnet werden
> Interessant was Ihr da so alles wisst
> 
> Finde ich eine Gute Idee
> ...


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Wurde *Duell - Enemy at the Gates* schon genannt? Finde das Scharfschützenduell recht spannend


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Sehr erwähnenswert, allein schon wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung von Bruno Ganz: *Der Untergang*

Obwohl man bei jedem neu gedrehten deutschen Film sofort "den Scheitel zurechtlegen muss" (kleine Anspielung auf das immer wiederkehrende Genre), ist die Szene doch absolut genial gespielt, in der er keifend _"... ihr werdet ERSAUFEN in eurem Blut"_ rausquetscht.

Ich würde sogar behaupten wollen, der Film ist mit *"Das Boot"* gleichzusetzen, handwerklich, wobei die genreübergreifende Dramatik nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.

*"Rescue Dawn"* mit Christian Bale, ebenfalls durchaus seheneswert; vor allem interessant, wie wandlungsfähig Bale ist ...

Letztens lief noch der deutsche Streifen _*"Napola"*_ - ganz gut gelungen, aber halt immer nach dem selben Muster ... ich würde mir die Qualität auch mal für anderen Genres wünschen.


----------



## potzblitz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Nicht zu vergessen *Stalingrad* und *Steiner - Das Eiserne Kreuz* wurde glaube ich schon genannt sind auch sehr gute Kriegsfilme  sowie die *Brücke von Arnheim* .


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Kriegsfilme die ich noch gut fand aber bestimmt nicht hier reinpassen sind Der Patriot,Tropic Thunder^^(kein wirklicher Kriegsfilm),Der Legionär,Das Tribunal,Das Leben ist Schön,Operation Walküre,Schindlers Liste,Im Fadenkreuz-Allein gegen alle,Three Kings,Von Löwen und Lämmern  sind nicht alle in dem sinne kriegsfilme


----------



## Radagis (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



serafen schrieb:


> Sehr erwähnenswert, allein schon wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung von Bruno Ganz: *Der Untergang*
> 
> Obwohl man bei jedem neu gedrehten deutschen Film sofort "den Scheitel zurechtlegen muss" (kleine Anspielung auf das immer wiederkehrende Genre), ist die Szene doch absolut genial gespielt, in der er keifend _"... ihr werdet ERSAUFEN in eurem Blut"_ rausquetscht.
> 
> ...




Ja stimmt ist gut gemacht der Untergang aber vieles stimmt auch nicht überein wie es tatsächlich war im Bunker, ist von überlebenden die auch für die Film befragt wurden, viels andersgeschildert wurden, ändert natürlich nichts daran, wie du schon sagtest er hat ihn großartig gespielt.
Anders der Schrott Film Aufstieg des Bösen oder wie der hieß.


----------



## Deus Ex (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich:
> 
> - Der schmale Grat
> - Platoon
> ...


 
Absolute Zustimmung bei den Filmen und auch zu den gelieferten Begründungen. Habe zwar nicht komplett alle von den gelisteten gesehen aber einen Großteil. Dieses Amerika=gut/menschlich/gerecht, der Feind=böse/blutrünstig/grausam nervt mich mittlerweile tierisch. Früher ist mir das garnicht so aufgefallen, mittlerweile achte ich da immer drauf. Wenn ich schon bei James Ryan am Anfang nur die Amiflagge im Bild sehe weiß ich schon genau wie der Film läuft......

Würde die empfehlenswerten noch mit "Im Westen nichts Neues" und "Der Untergang" ergänzen.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... ja, stimmt, wobei Robert Carlyle (der Hauptdarsteller) an sich ein sehr guter Schauspieler ist (u. a. 28 Weeks Later); für eine TV-Produktion jedoch passabel.

Bei "Der Untergang" ist natürlich einiges an künstlerischer Freiheit in Anspruch genommen worden, die Schauspieler, allem voran Ganz, sind aber top - wenn ich mir da Tom Cruise als Graff von Stauffenberg anschaue ... allein schon wegen Scientology schau' ich mir dessen Filme nicht mehr an ...


----------



## Radagis (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



serafen schrieb:


> ... ja, stimmt, wobei Robert Carlyle (der Hauptdarsteller) an sich ein sehr guter Schauspieler ist (u. a. 28 Weeks Later); für eine TV-Produktion jedoch passabel.
> 
> Bei "Der Untergang" ist natürlich einiges an künstlerischer Freiheit in Anspruch genommen worden, die Schauspieler, allem voran Ganz, sind aber top - wenn ich mir da Tom Cruise als Graff von Stauffenberg anschaue ... allein schon wegen Scientology schau' ich mir dessen Filme nicht mehr an ...



Robert Carlyle der hat in ein paar guten Filmen mitgespielt, aber der Film war schlecht und als Hitler Darsteller war er unpassend.


Über den Zwerg der Stauffenberg spielte brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden, er hätte bei seinen anderen Rollen bleiben sollen. Ja den FIlm kannste knicken und wie die Deutschen Politker dem Scientologen für den Film in den Arsch gekrochen sind und Preise, Auszeichnungen hier und dort, war einfach abartig. Ansich iser kein schlechter Schauspieler paar Filme in denen er mitspielte mag ich schon. Zum Bespiel Tage des Donners.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

der untergang.. naja, mein opa kannte hitler vom sehen, und er meinte der wurde im film ganz gut getroffen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Sash schrieb:


> der untergang.. naja, mein opa kannte hitler vom sehen, und er meinte der wurde im film ganz gut getroffen.



erzähl mehr


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... ne, das muss nicht sein, schließlich gibt es von *dem* schon genug und regelmäßig in den Medien


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

gibts eh nicht mehr zu erzählen, er hatte es nurmal erwähnt nachdem er den film sah. und, seit letztem jahr ist er tot.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

ohh, mein beileid.
ich lass das dann auch mit der fragerei.

Heute hab ich die 7 Folge von The Pacific gesehn. 
Die ist imo die beste bis jetzt.


----------



## skdiggy (18. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die nr1 ist bei mir Black hawk down und dann kommt noch tränen der sonne (ist zwar im dschungel gegen rebellen aber zählt bei mir trotzdem)


----------



## Kulafrags (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

The pacific habe ich die erste folge gesehen mich hat etwas die mg szene gestoert


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Naja Black Hawk down ist schon etwas übertrieben dar gestellt. Und ob die paar Amis wirklich über 1000 Somalies getötet haben und nur 22 mann verloren haben sei einfach mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Speer und er, Stalingrad, U 47 - Kapitänleutnant Prien.


interessanter geschmack..

panzerkreuzer potemkin.. ?


----------



## Opheliac (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Lexx schrieb:


> panzerkreuzer potemkin.. ?



Ja auch.

Tora! Tora! Tora!

Yamato The Last Battle
YouTube - Yamato (The Last Battle) - Offical Trailer

Kennwort „Schweres Wasser"


----------



## Kulafrags (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Hier ist alles vertreten Panzer,Marine und Fliegerleute halt wo ist die Infantrie *fg*


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

... und ich warte ja noch, bis die *Konföderierten* am Horizont auftauchen ...


----------



## Kulafrags (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



YouTube - Fackeln im Sturm - Teil 7: Am Rande des Abgrunds (9/10)
Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## serafen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Wobei Kriegsfilm ja ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ist. Viele assoziieren damit automatisch moderne Kriegsführung, weshalb durchaus WWI- und Historienfilme mit einfließen könnten: Gladiator, 300, Last Samurai, Shogun ... die Grenzen sind da ziemlich verschwommen.

Außer, man bleibt streng beim Schema und nimmt BAT21 und dergleichen mit rein.


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Kulafrags schrieb:


> YouTube - Fackeln im Sturm - Teil 7: Am Rande des Abgrunds (9/10)
> Fackeln im Sturm



Dabei fällt mir noch Glory ein. Spielt in der Zeit des amerikanischen Bürgerkriegs.


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir noch Glory ein. Spielt in der Zeit des amerikanischen Bürgerkriegs.


Und Gettysburg nicht vergessen.
YouTube - Gettysburg Trailer


----------



## Radagis (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Gods and Generals. Krieg und Frieden aber die erste Verfilmung.
Sachens Glanz und Preußens Gloria.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Gladiator würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt zu Kriegsfilmen rechnen 
Haha, Tora! Tora! Tora! wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. 
Der lief ja schon ewig nicht mehr im Fernsehn.


----------



## xaven (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Patton. Ungeschlagen. Am besten im Original.


----------



## DOTL (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja Black Hawk down ist schon etwas übertrieben dar gestellt. Und ob die paar Amis wirklich über 1000 Somalies getötet haben und nur 22 mann verloren haben sei einfach mal dahin gestellt.



Der Film basiert auf einem wahren Hintergrund, wie du auch hier nachlesen kannst: Schlacht von Mogadischu ? Wikipedia

Insbesondere aufgrund er Bilder, die damals im TV gezeigt wurden und um die Welt gingen, hat sich die öffentliche Meinung gegenüber diesem Einsatz auch geändert. Diese Bilder werden aus gutem Grund auch nicht im Film gezeigt. Letztlich führte aber der Ausmaß des katastrophalen Einsatzes zu einem Umdenken der militärischen Strategie der USA.

Übrigens, anknüpfend an Band of Brothers und The Pacific läuft in den USA auf HBO eine Mini-Serie über den Irak-Krieg. Allerdings wird "Generation kill" nicht vom Steven Spielberg und Tom  Hanks produziert bzw. unterstüzt.


----------



## Kulafrags (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Und Gettysburg nicht vergessen.
> YouTube - Gettysburg Trailer




Also der Trailer ist nicht schlecht gemacht aber manchmal nuscheln die ein bischen *g*


----------



## Kulafrags (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Der Film basiert auf einem wahren Hintergrund, wie du auch hier nachlesen kannst: Schlacht von Mogadischu ? Wikipedia
> 
> Insbesondere aufgrund er Bilder, die damals im TV gezeigt wurden und um die Welt gingen, hat sich die öffentliche Meinung gegenüber diesem Einsatz auch geändert. Diese Bilder werden aus gutem Grund auch nicht im Film gezeigt. Letztlich führte aber der Ausmaß des katastrophalen Einsatzes zu einem Umdenken der militärischen Strategie der USA.
> 
> Übrigens, anknüpfend an Band of Brothers und The Pacific läuft in den USA auf HBO eine Mini-Serie über den Irak-Krieg. Allerdings wird "Generation kill" nicht vom Steven Spielberg und Tom  Hanks produziert bzw. unterstüzt.



Klar sind so viele drauf gegangen das waren Ausgebildete leute die sehr gut ausgestattet waren und die Afrikaner hatten alte waffen keine Ausbildung die haben zum teil noch mit Macheten gekämpft.

Finde jetzt auch nicht gut wenn die Amis sich ins Licht stellen aber in diesem Fall war das schon so was verluste anging.

gruß


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Son of the Morning Star geht noch. 
Eine der besten Verfilmungen über die Schlacht am Little Big Horn.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Also_ Der Soldat James Ryan_ ist klar mehr auf Unterhalung und Action getrimmt, als objektiver Kriegsfilm taugt er leider weniger - er ist der finanziell erfolgreichste Kriegsfim, genau darauf wurde er getrimmt. Merkt man auch daran, dass Spielberg zuvor _Schindlers Liste_ gedreht hat, welcher zu den Filmen gehört, welche die Deutschen nicht als die ultimativ-bösen darstellt.

_Platoon_ finde ich gut, v.a. wegen der Darstellung von Tom Berenger und Willem Dafoe, _Im Westen nichts neues_ (Originalfilm und Remake) zählt für mich dagegen zu den besten Kriegsfilmen überhaupt. 

_Das Boot_ nimmt für mich eine Sonderstellung ein, nämlich den, der 3 bislang besten deutschen Filme.


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Sniper - Der Scharfschütze mit Tom Berenger war auch nicht schlecht.
Geboren am 4. Juli, zwar kein reiner Kriegsfilm aber trotzdem annehmbar.


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Wie heisst eigentlich der Film, in dem ein amerikanischer Flugzeugträger in der Vergangenheit landet und irgendeinen Angriff der Japaner verhindern kann?


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Letzte Countdown
Der Angriff auf Pearl Habor wurde aber nicht verhindert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Der Film basiert auf einem wahren Hintergrund, wie du auch hier nachlesen kannst: Schlacht von Mogadischu ? Wikipedia
> 
> Insbesondere aufgrund er Bilder, die damals im TV gezeigt wurden und um die Welt gingen, hat sich die öffentliche Meinung gegenüber diesem Einsatz auch geändert. Diese Bilder werden aus gutem Grund auch nicht im Film gezeigt. Letztlich führte aber der Ausmaß des katastrophalen Einsatzes zu einem Umdenken der militärischen Strategie der USA.



Mir ist schon klar das das auf realen Gefechten basiert. Allerdings glaube ich eben nicht solche sachen das es eben mit 18 Verlusten (Wahren es im Film nicht 22 ?) Dort über 1000 Somalies zusammengeschossen wurden.

@ Wendigo Das war kein Kriegsfilm sondern allenfalls Unterhaltung. Abgeschossen wurden nur 2 Japanische Flieger und mehr nicht. Aber das war auch die beste Szene.


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Weiss ich nicht mehr. Habe den Film vor einer Ewigkeit gesehen und außerdem wird hier bereits alles mögliche als Kriegsfilm diskutiert.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das das auf realen Gefechten basiert. Allerdings glaube ich eben nicht solche sachen das es eben mit 18 Verlusten (Wahren es im Film nicht 22 ?) Dort über 1000 Somalies zusammengeschossen wurden.


 So in der Richtung war es aber, vergiss' nicht, dass die amerikanischen Streitkräfte 1. Eliteeinheiten waren und 2. auch Luftunterstützung hatten und die Somalis kaum oder gar nicht ausgebildete Milizsoldaten waren.

Da kannst du dich gerne in Literatur und Doku drüber erkundigen, das ist nicht vom Film so erfunden worden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So in der Richtung war es aber, vergiss' nicht, dass die amerikanischen Streitkräfte 1. Eliteeinheiten waren und 2. auch Luftunterstützung hatten und die Somalis kaum oder gar nicht ausgebildete Milizsoldaten waren.
> 
> Da kannst du dich gerne in Literatur und Doku drüber erkundigen, das ist nicht vom Film so erfunden worden.




Sorry das ich etwas zweifel. Aber ich habe aus eigener Erfahrung gelernt das die Medien sehr gerne extrem Dramatisieren und übertreiben.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die zwei Soldaten, die den Piloten am Helikopter-Wrack zu verteidigen versuchten wurden geschändet durch die Straßen geschleift, diese Bilder gingen um die Welt - eigentlich war der Film sogar untertrieben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Schindlers Liste. Der Beste aller Zeiten. 

Und die Action bei Soldat James Ryan.


----------



## Woohoo (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Paths of Glory

Dr. Seltsam oder: Wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben (Satirischer Kriegsfilm )


----------



## Kulafrags (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Paths of Glory
> 
> Dr. Seltsam oder: Wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben (Satirischer Kriegsfilm )




Also zu Dr. Seltsam der ist an manchen stellen echt strange aber ich liebe Stanley und dieser film hatt einfach was


----------



## Woohoo (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die Filme von Kubrick sind eine Klasse für sich. 


"Einer kam durch" ist auch noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Radagis (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die zwei Soldaten, die den Piloten am Helikopter-Wrack zu verteidigen versuchten wurden geschändet durch die Straßen geschleift, diese Bilder gingen um die Welt - eigentlich war der Film sogar untertrieben.



Dann frage dich mal warum man die Amis geschändet hat, bei dem Versuch  einen Warlord gefangen zu nehmen, wurden viele Zivilisten abgeschlachtet in Vietnam hieß sowas Bodycount da waren es auch mehr Zivilisten die getötet wurde als alles andere. Du hast irgendwo geschrieben sie haben umgedacht, wo haben sie ihm Irakfeldzug o Afagabistan biitte schön umgedacht da werden auch Dörfer aus der Luft platt gemacht und alles ist dann ein Taliban u wollen wir mal nicht Black Water vergessen, die Attentate und andere Schweinerein im Auftrag der Regierung durchführt.
Es gibt für alles eine Vorgeschichte und so gibt es auch eine in Somalia.


----------



## Two-Face (21. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Radagis schrieb:


> Dann frage dich mal warum man die Amis geschändet hat, bei dem Versuch einen Warlord gefangen zu nehmen, wurden viele Zivilisten abgeschlachtet in Vietnam hieß sowas Bodycount da waren es auch mehr Zivilisten die getötet wurde als alles andere. Du hast irgendwo geschrieben sie haben umgedacht, wo haben sie ihm Irakfeldzug o Afagabistan biitte schön umgedacht da werden auch Dörfer aus der Luft platt gemacht und alles ist dann ein Taliban u wollen wir mal nicht Black Water vergessen, die Attentate und andere Schweinerein im Auftrag der Regierung durchführt.
> Es gibt für alles eine Vorgeschichte und so gibt es auch eine in Somalia.


 
Es ging nicht um das "Warum" oder das "Woher", sondern einfach nur um das "Darum", nur weil ich mit jemand anderen über einen Kriegsfilm diskutiert habe, bin ich nicht dazu verpflichtet, mich darüber seitenlang auszulassen.

Und wo habe ich irgendwas von "umgedacht" in dieser Hinsicht erwähnt?


----------



## Radagis (22. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Kann sein ich habe dich verwechselt ich, denn irgendwo davor stand die Amis hätten ihre Strategie nach Somalia geändert.


----------



## herethic (27. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Duell – Enemy at the Gates fand ich richtig gut.


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Das beste an Duell war noch der Anfang mit den Stukas über der Wolga. Der Rest ging grad noch so.


----------



## Kulafrags (27. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Och komm die szene mit den Fernmeldern(Kabeltrommel) war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Opheliac (27. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ja die Telekomkabelzieherszene war nicht schlecht,stimmt.


----------



## Radagis (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Das beste an Duell war noch der Anfang mit den Stukas über der Wolga. Der Rest ging grad noch so.




Die Stuakascene war am geilsten stimmt, aber die möchtegerns im Kino als sie am heulen waren, waren auch gut


----------



## Kulafrags (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Wollte euch mal auf die Serie Spartacus Blood and Sand aufmerksam machen 

Trailer:
YouTube - Spartacus: Blood and Sand - Official HD Trailer
Hammer oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Hansaplast (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

*"The Big Red One"* mit Lee Marvin & Mark "Luke Skywalker" Hamill 
The Big Red One (1980) - IMDb YouTube - The Big Red One 1980 Trailer

*"Saints and Soldiers"* IMDb Video: Saints and Soldiers
(Technisch gut gemachter Film mit überzeugenden, da unbekannten Schauspielern. Nix mit "lauf Forrest, lauf" Tom Hanks.)

*"Die Grauzone"* IMDb Video: The Grey Zone
(Sehr anspruchsvoller Film über ein Konzentratitionslager; kein Popcornkino für das Wochenende)

*"Die Verdammten des Krieges"* mit Sean Penn & Michel J. Fox
http://www.cinemagia.ro/trailer/casualties-of-war-victime-de-razboi-2735/


----------



## Perseus88 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Schlacht im Hürtgenwald,aber keine Ahnung wie der Film genau heißt.
War ein sehr guter Film.


----------



## Freeak (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Will mich auch noch in die Disskusion zu Black Hawk Down einklinken.

Der Film basiert schon auf wahren Begebenheiten welche sich auch annährend so Abgespielt haben. Und man muss, wie auch bereits erwähnt, sagen das der Film so recht realistisch ist. Die Amerikaner waren Elieteeinheiten und die Somalis nur Schlecht oder gar nicht ausgebildete auf gut Deutsch "Bauern" waren. Klar kann jeder mit nen wenig Zeit jede Waffe Bedienen, aber Treffen, den Rückstoß abschätzen, etc. das lernt man nur in einer Ausbildung.

Und daher ist es gut möglich das 1.000 Somalis gefallen sind und "nur" 22 Ranger.


----------



## Per4mance (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down. 

wenn man sich mit dem Militär etwas auskennt is der film sehr realistisch und es verrecken auch net immer nur die bösen. 

bei sachen wo man sich auskennt schaut man immer genauer hin und merkt jedes falsche detail. 

wenn ich da Soldat James Ryan oder so seh graust es mich immer ...  is zwar unterhaltsam aber das wars nicht mal die geschichte wie sie da erzählt wird stimmt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ansatzweise Tränen der Sonne, So weit die Füsse tragen, Memphis Belle, Rescue Dawn, My Boy Jack, Frontier(s), Tage des Ruhms, Flyboys, der rote Baron, Operation Walküre, X Boote greifen an, Female Agents, Tora Tora Tora, Stalingrad, 08/15, American Soldier, Brotherhood, die Seewölfe kommen, das Tribunal, der Schützengraben, der Untergang?, die Ehre zu fliegen, die Hölle von Dien-Bien-Phu, Duell, Flags of our Father, im Angesicht meines Feindes, Jarhead, Königstiger vor El Alamein, Letters from Iwo Jima, Luftschlacht um England, Panzerschiff Graf Spee, Saints and Soldiers, Sword of Honor, the lost Battalion, U-Boat, Windtalkers, Kennwort schweres Wasser, Tunnel Rats, die letzte Fahrt der Bismarck, Rommel der Wüstenfuchs, Panzerschlacht an der Marne, die Schlacht um Midway usw.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



> Und daher ist es gut möglich das 1.000 Somalis gefallen sind und "nur" 22 Ranger.



Man denke an das Zitat von General Garrisson.



> Lasst die Little Birds die ganze Nacht über Angriffe fliegen!


Davon bekommen wir nur einen Angriff im Film mit. Wieviele insgesammt geflogen wurden, ist eine Dunkelziffer.

Das mit den 22 Rangern stimmt so nicht ganz. Es waren nur 18.


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

zudem sind ranger etwas besser trainiert, spezielle ausbildung usw.
aber tränen der sonne ist schon klasse.. black hawk down sterben mir zu viele von den guten.. privat james ryan auch.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Sash schrieb:


> black hawk down sterben mir zu viele von den guten.. privat james ryan auch.




In einem anderem Thread schonmal erwähnt: Guerreros 
Film aus Spanien über spanische UN Truppen im Kosovo-Krieg.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Tränen der Sonne ist von der Army gesponserter Propagandamüll.

Meiner Meinung nach die Besten der "Neuzeit" sind: Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, Der schmale Grad, Flags of our Father, Letters from Iwo Jima

halt ANTI-Kriegsfilme, ich mag Krieg nämlich nicht besonderst...


----------



## Radagis (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Tränen der Sonne ist von der Army gesponserter Propagandamüll.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach die Besten der "Neuzeit" sind: Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now, Der schmale Grad, Flags of our Father, Letters from Iwo Jima
> 
> halt ANTI-Kriegsfilme, ich mag Krieg nämlich nicht besonderst...



Das sind die Besten mit aufgezählt. Wobei sich Stalingrad und Hunde wollt ihr ewig Leben auch nicht verstecken muss.


----------



## thysol (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Mein Favorit ist der Film "Das Boot".


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Meiner ist: Der Soldat James Ryan

Außerdem noch: Das Boot, Der Untergang


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

*Thread-Ausgrab*

Ist etwas abseits vom Thema, aber ich wollt nicht ein neues wegen einer Frage erstellen.

Ich liebe U-Boot-Filme, die meisten, die ich bisher gesehn habe, warn alle gut.

- Jagd auf Roter Oktober
- Eisstation Zebra
- K19
- Das Boot
- U23


Kennt jemand noch weitere U-Boot-Filme, die sehenswert sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Kultfilm wäre da Unternehmen Petticoat, Vielleicht mit Abstand U 900. Möglicherweise wäre X Boote greifen an, U - Boat, Submarines und zb U 571 noch eine Option


----------



## -NTB- (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



thysol schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist der Film "Das Boot".



allerdings

ein wirklicher spitzenfilm... ich liebe diese gruselgräsche die durch echolot, oder was das ist entstehen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Letters from Iwo Jima - Flags of our Fathers - gehören zusammen. LfIJ is mMn besser.
> The Pacific in einem Atemzug mit Band of Brothers - beide gleichgut imo.
> Der Schmale Grad
> Das Boot
> Soweit die Füßre Tragen



Update: 

City of Life and Death - unbeschreiblich, auch wenn die chinesen als die "guten" dargestellt werden. 
Brotherhood - sehr empfehlenswert 
The Killing Fields 

more to come


----------



## blaidd (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Tigerland
Stailngrad
Platoon
Letters form Iwo Jima
Apocalypse Now
Das Boot
Full Metal Jacket
Johnny Got His Gun
The Thin Red Line
Galipoli


----------



## Der Stuhl (10. Februar 2011)

Ich weis Net ob es schon genannt wurde aber "The hurt locker" bzw. tödliches Kommando ist ein echt spitzenfilm. Hatte auch mehrere oskars
Lohnt sich echt zu gucken

Ansonsten ist rec 1 und 2 einer der besten Horror/grusel filme die ich kenne. Mit richtig guter Geschichte dahinter.
Ist zwar ein wirklich brutaler film und man erschreckt sich sehr oft
Sollte man möglichst nicht alleine im dunkeln gucken 

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## doodlez (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

green zone is sehr gut gemacht


----------



## SonicNoize (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kultfilm wäre da Unternehmen Petticoat, Vielleicht mit Abstand U 900. Möglicherweise wäre X Boote greifen an, U - Boat, Submarines und zb U 571 noch eine Option



Danke für die Tipps, bis auf U900 werd ich mir die alle mal anschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Damit es nicht langweilig wird, hier noch mal eine kleine Auswahl. Vielleicht ist da noch was dabei.


----------



## troppa (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Hm, gesehen haben sollte man:

Im Westen nichts neues
Wege zum Ruhm
Dr. Seltsam
Lawrence von Arabien
Schindler's Liste
Die Brücke von Arnheim
Das Boot
Der Untergang
Der Pianist
Duell - Enemy at the gates
Die Brücke am Kwai
Apocalypse Now
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Jarhead
The Hurtlocker

Interressant sind:
Flags of our Fathers / Letters from Iwo Jima
Windtalkers
Tränen der Sonne


----------



## trigg2 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Hamburger Hill ,auch sehr gut


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Tränen der Sonne, einer der besten Kriegsfilme!


----------



## Kulafrags (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Hammer wusste garnicht das es soviele Filme gibt und habe echt einige nach den Listen hier geschaut super tip´s Danke


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

*The Hurtlocker* -> sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Rurdo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Mir gefällt *Black Hawk Down* sehr!


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Apokalypse Now
Platoon
Die durch die Hölle gehen
Full Metal Jacket
Flags of our Fathers
Das Boot
Enemy at the Gates
Der Soldat James Ryan
Stalingrad
Der schmale Grat

"Letters from Iwo Jima" das Gegenstück zu "Flags of our Fathers" habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen. Soll sogar besser sein aus Japaner Sicht.

Als Serie auf jeden Fall "Band of Brothers". Richtig geil gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Apokalypse Now
> Platoon
> Die durch die Hölle gehen
> Full Metal Jacket
> ...



Jepp Letters from Iwo Jima war interessanter. 
Als Gegenstück zu Band of Brothers sei mal " The Pacific " genannt


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Letters from Iwo Jima" das Gegenstück zu "Flags of our Fathers" habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen. Soll sogar besser sein aus Japaner Sicht.


Beide Filme bilden eine Einheit, kann man jedem der auch nur irgendetwas mit menschlichen Schicksalen, die hinter einem jeden Krieg stecken, anzufangen weiss, schwerstens empfehlen...
Die ganze Kriegsmaschinerie, der ganze Pathos, die ganzen Lügen weswegen ein Krieg geführt wird, und wie man die unmittelbar, wie auch mittelbar, Betroffenen, im Regen stehen lässt, all dies hat Clint Eastwood meisterhaft zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Wenn "Flags of our Fathers" die Naivität der Amerikaner Lügen straft, dann zeigt uns "Letters from Iwo Jima" die Ausweglosigkeit der sinnlos verheizten japanischen Soldaten... sehr oft einfachen Menschen, die man direkt von den Feldern in die Uniformen steckte, Menschen deren Verständnis von Treue und Ehre zu Kaiser und Vaterland uns fassungslos im Sessel hin- und herwippen lässt...

In einem Krieg gibt es niemals Sieger. Nur Leid und Tod.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Als Gegenstück zu Band of Brothers sei mal " The Pacific " genannt


Danke für den Tipp!

@ColonelFaulkner: Werde mir den Film auf jeden Fall noch angucken. Thx für die Infos.



> In einem Krieg gibt es niemals Sieger. Nur Leid und Tod.


Was wohl stimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Warum ist "The Pacific" das Gegenstück? Geht es um Japaner, oder ist damit jetzt nur gemeint, dass es eine weitere WK2-Serie ist, die halt woanders spielt?

Ich hab mir letzte Woche Band of Brothers auf Blu Ray geholt, hatte die Serie schon auf DVD - das ist für mich der beste WK2-Epos, auch wenn manchmal natürlich etwas übertrieben: die Deutschen sind teils ZU sehr Kanonenfutter, zB laufen 12 Deutsche in 200m entfernung weg, ein MG-Schütze der Easy-Company schiesst 5-6 mal schubweise, und ALLE Deutschen sind tot... die Amis hingehen laufen teils durch Sperrfeuer unterstützt von Mörsern und verlieren nur 2 Mann, und einer davon taucht dann später wie durch ein Wunder doch nur eicht verletzt wieder auf  

Aber trotzdem wird im Durchschnitt durchaus gezeigt, dass auch die Amis nicht unverwund- und unschlagbar sind. Was die Serie aber vor allem ausmacht ist die sichtbare Entwicklung der teils leicht schissigen "Greenhorns" zu erfahrenen, abgeklärten Männern inklusive deren immer größerem Zusammenhalt untereinander. Sehr gut gezeigt wird dabei auch der Schrecken des Krieges, zB wenn einer aus einem kleinen Laden humpelt, in den gerade eine Granate einschlug, und sein Bein und das halbe Gesicht total zerfetzt sind und daraufhin in den Armen seiner Kameraden versinkt, die überhaupt nicht wissen, was sie tun und sagen sollen. Es sind eben nicht alles coole Helden, die alles wegballern und sich dann auch noch weglachen... 

Auch die Kämpfe sind "technisch" sehr gut gemacht, meines Erachtens auch sehr realistisch und nicht Hollywood-like mit viel zu viel Wumms, mal abgesehen der schon erwähnt manchmal etwas ZU guten Ami-Skills. So explodiert ein Panzer nach einem Panzerfaust-Treffer nicht so, als sei er ein Tanklaster mit 10kg C4 drin, sondern es ist eher eine stumpfem kleine Explosion mit kleinen Metalltrümmerteilen, bei denen der Panzer auch nicht komplett auseinanderfliegt, sondern nur beschädigt liegenbleibt und vor sich hin bruzzelt. Auch die Soundeffekte: eine MP wummert nicht rum, als würde ein Vulkan ausbrechen, sondern "knattert" eher. Auch eine Handgranate macht eher einen "kalten" Sound und kein Grummeln, als sei im Nachbarort eine Atombombe hochgegangen. Und wenn wirklich mal was so RICHTIG hochtgeht oder Bomber im direkt über dem Geschehen drüberfliegen, nur DANN rummst es auch beim Sound so richtig - wie es eben auch realistisch ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



> Warum ist "The Pacific" das Gegenstück? Geht es um Japaner, oder ist damit jetzt nur gemeint, dass es eine weitere WK2-Serie ist, die halt woanders spielt?


Jepp ein anderer Kriegsschauplatz und anderer Gegner. Ich fand es halt passend die Serie als Gegenstück zu nennen, auch wenn unterschiedliche Kriegspateien dort vertreten sind


----------



## Kulafrags (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Gibt es was neues an der Front?

LG


----------



## Kusanar (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Kulafrags schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues an der Front?



"SIR, JAWOLL, SIR!!!!!!!!!!"    

Die Boys von Kompanie C

Mal wieder ein Film über den Vietnamkrieg. Ist schon von 1978 und eher schwierig zu bekommen, lohnt sich aber definitiv. Wenn es mich nicht komplett täuscht spielt hier der selbe Ausbilder mit wie bei Full Metal Jacket !!!????!!!


----------



## Seeefe (1. November 2012)

Opheliac schrieb:
			
		

> Zum übertriebenen Ami-Patriotismus kommt dazu das wie bei James Ryan und Band of Brothers die Us-Soldaten meist wie Superhelden dargestellt werden und die Deutschen als Totale Anfänger und dumme Schießbudenfiguren, die nichts zu tun haben, als scharenweise ins Gewehrfeuer der Us-Superhelden zu rennen.Die Waffen SS war eine Idiotentruppe, die es nichtmal in Kompaniestärke  schafft, einem Dutzend Ami-Helden beizukommen. Wie es solche  Sonder-Dilletanten wohl bis erst vor die Tore Moskaus, später nach  Stalingrad schafften und die britische Landung von Arnheim zu  vereiteteln? Wenn sich tapfere GI's mit einem MG verschanzen, haben sofort mindestens  ein Dutzend Wehrmachtssoldaten anzutreten, um sinnlose Befehle  schreiend, ins Feuer zu laufen.



Zu BoB: Naja 1944 standen an der Westfront eher die jüngeren und nicht kampferfahrenen Soldaten der Deutschen, der Rest war in Russland. Zwar sind die deutschen immer blöde in den filmen, jedoch finde ich die darstellung bei BoB recht gut gelungen


----------



## Kulafrags (1. November 2012)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zu BoB: Naja 1944 standen an der Westfront eher die jüngeren und nicht kampferfahrenen Soldaten der Deutschen, der Rest war in Russland. Zwar sind die deutschen immer blöde in den filmen, jedoch finde ich die darstellung bei BoB recht gut gelungen


 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Kommandostruktur-West-1944.png
Also brauchst nur ein paar Einheiten davon mal anzuschauen und siehst das es sich um sehr erfahrende Truppen handelt.
Also Hollywood ist bestimmt nicht Historisch Korrekt!

BoB brauchst du nur ein Paar Szenen rausnehmen die sind eher Passend für Chuck Norris Die Wald Szene mit den Fallis oder wo die über den Damm laufen und alle schlafen 

LG


----------



## Seeefe (2. November 2012)

Kulafrags schrieb:
			
		

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Kommandostruktur-West-1944.png
> Also brauchst nur ein paar Einheiten davon mal anzuschauen und siehst das es sich um sehr erfahrende Truppen handelt.
> Also Hollywood ist bestimmt nicht Historisch Korrekt!
> 
> ...



Naja nur doof wenn man dann nen oberbefehlshaber hat der sich 200.000 mann einkesseln lässt 

Jedenfalls meinte ich auch "recht" gut. Das nicht jede Szene so ist, ist klar


----------



## Kulafrags (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

So was gibt es neues auf dem Markt?

Absolut enttäuscht war ich ja von dem neuen Rommel Film 

lg


----------



## clown44 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Mein Favorit ist Gettysburg

Film:Gettysburg (Film 1993/Deutsch) - YouTube


----------



## Kulafrags (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

So geil erstmal Schaun 

Danke 4Std wie krass


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

1. Einer kam durch

2. Midway

3. Die letzte Patrouille

Ansonsten ...

Ghost Soldiers
Der längste Tag
The Hurt Locker
Apocalypse Now
Die neunte Kompanie
Tobruk
1968 Tunnel Rats


----------



## Niza (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Für mich zählen zu Kriegsfilmen die auch in der zukunft Spielen.

Mein Favourit ist Wing Commander - Der Film :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WF1BCuICgpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde den Film richtig gut.

Aber auch Filme die in der Vergangenheit spielen wie Troja oder Königreich der Himmel sind gute Kriegsfilme.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

der beste ANTI kriegsfilm ist :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=5rXPrfnU3G0

ansonnsten fällt mir noch lord of war ein


----------



## Reiko82 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down und Wir waren Helden sind meine Favoriten.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down
The Hurt Locker
Generation Kill (7-tlg. Serie, weltklasse; ein echter ehem. Recon Marine spielt sogar sich selbst)
Battle For Haditha (kein Propaganda-Film und mit kritischer Note)

und dann noch 2 Dokus:
Hell and Back Again
Restrepo


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Soldat James Ryan, Band of Brothers, das sind so die ich gesehen habe und auch gut fand.


----------



## Softcooky (11. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

"Gefallen" ist so eine Sache bei einem Genre, das oft Emotionen wie Wut, Trauer, Entsetzen bei mir auslöst.
Mit dieser Rücksicht:

Im Westen nichts Neues. Für mich nicht _ein_ Antikriegsfilm - eher Synonym.
Full Metal Jacket
Die durch die Hölle gehen
Die Verdammten des Krieges
Fabrik der Offiziere (kleine Serie von 1989, nicht das Original)
Die Weiße Rose 
Die Wannseekonferenz (84) - heftiger als jeder Film mit zigtausend toten Pappkameraden. Die Planung der Organisation von millionenfachem Mord,
                                        als ging's um die Vernichtung der Steinlaus 
Hotel Ruanda  -                   thematisiert die Ereignisse eines absoluten Skandals - das fast völlige Ignorieren eines Genozids durch die Weltöffentlichkeit
Killing Fields
Die Brücke (Original)
Soweit die Füße tragen (Original)
Lawrence of Arabia 
Karthoum 

Marokko + Marschier oder Stirb. Mit Bezug auf die  Fremdenlegion. Für mich als Pazifist eine fast unwirklich faszinierende Truppe. Verschiedene Nationalitäten, Hautfarben, Religionen, Weltanschauungen,
die sich sonst vielleicht totfeind sind, auf Leben und Tod aufeinander angewiesen. Funktionierende Integration, ausgerechnet beim Töten  

Erwähnt wurde auch ein Klassiker, der mir wirklich "gefällt" - Unternehmen Petticoat - saukomisch (einmal sogar wortwörtlich) und
ich sehe ihn mir immer wieder an, wenn er irgendwo läuft.

Auch witzig : 1941 - "Wo bitte geht's nach Hollywood" von Spielberg. Teils zu klamaukig, aber allein schon die späteren Blues Brothers sind klasse 

Der große Diktator - alleine schon Chaplins flammender Appell zu Freiheit und Menschlichkeit


----------



## lunar19 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Zählen für euch eigentlich auch Filme wie "Zero Dark Thirty" oder "Act of Valor"zu Kriegsfilmen? 



			
				dustin91 schrieb:
			
		

> The Hurt Locker



Guter Film  Zumindest in meiner Errinerung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Sturm auf die Festung Brest ( kann man sich ansehen )
Kesselschlacht in der Normadie ( Achtung im Regal liegen lassen )
Tage des Ruhms
Selber noch nicht gesehen / erwähnt:
Red Tails
Act of Valor
Die durch die Hölle gehen ( weiß jetzt nicht ob schon erwähnt )
Glory ( US Bürgerkrieg )
Die Verdammten des Krieges
Saints and Soldiers II Airborne Creed ( Neu )


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

blackhawk down find ich ungemein gut.


----------



## kalisschneider (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

ich auch Black Hawk Down und Der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## debalz (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

"Das Leben ist schön"  - eine Art Antikriegsfilm, auf jeden Fall sehenswert


----------



## Rat Six (10. Mai 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> "Das Leben ist schön"  - eine Art Antikriegsfilm, auf jeden Fall sehenswert



Aber bitte das italienische Original, sehr rührend und gehört definitiv zu den Klassikern.


----------



## Florian97450 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Band of Brothers - eigentlich die beste Mini-Serie die ich kenne

Black Hawk Down

Der Soldat James Ryan


Hat jemand auf ZDF den 3-Teiler "Unser Mütter, unsere Väter" gesehen. Ist ja nicht ein reiner Kriegsfilm fand ihn aber super gemacht.


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down | Der Soldat James Ryan| Der Adler der neunten Legion | Black Death | Centurion


----------



## debalz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die Brücke von Arnheim


----------



## jimbo24 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die grünen Teufel von Monte Cassino mit Joachim Fuchsberger, Harald Juhnke uva.
Die Rote Flut mit Patrick Swayze, Charlie Sheen, Jennifer Grey ... ( Da sind nicht wie immer die Deutschen, sondern die Russen und Kubaner die Schießbudenfiguren die komplett Planlos durch die Gegend laufen).


----------



## Amstaf80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



debalz schrieb:


> Die Brücke von Arnheim



Ja, das ist ein guter alter Film. Ich mag auch das Klima.


----------



## regenrohr (28. Mai 2013)

Da muss ich meinem VP zustimmen


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

No Man´s Land  | Full Metal Jacket | Kesselschlacht in der Normandie |


----------



## fear.de (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Jetzt nicht wirklich ein "Kriegsfilm" in dem Sinne aber "Der Untergang" finde ich immer wieder sehr gelungen und hab letztens "N3ger,N3ger Schornsteinfeger" gesehen, das war so ne SAT1 Produktion, denkt man kann nur Müll sein, ich fands ganz gut gemacht aber jetzt nichts was man empfehlen müsste oder ein 2. mal anschauen sollte ^^

Edit: Die Zensur schlägt wieder zu


----------



## X2theZ (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

der soldat james ryan 
black hawk down
full metal jacket
der schmale grat


----------



## debalz (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Star*Wars* 4-6


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Full Metal Jacket
Pearl Harbor


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Band of Brothers (Ist zwar ne Serie aber genial gemacht)
Black Hawk Down  
Colditz


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

The Pacific - coole Serie über Amis vs Japanos


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

300
Troja
Flags of our fathers
Black cock down


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. August 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



Karless schrieb:


> Black cock down



You don't say?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. August 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Eher ein Film, der sich mit Krieg & Waffen beschäftigt: Lord of War
Fand ich super! Jared Leto +  Nicolas cage


----------



## Sefyu_TR (1. Oktober 2013)

James Ryan
Black hawk down
Full metal jacket
Act of Valor 
Band of Brothers


----------



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

ich sehe zwar solche Filme wegen meinen bruder oft jedoch hat mir bisjetzt nur

Jarhead - Wilkommen im Dreck

gefallen :/


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Brothers mit Tobey Maguire und Jake Gyllenhall.

Einfach anschauen und nichts darüber lesen...am besten auch auf Englisch schauen.
Maguires Performance ist einfach nur grandios



Und eine deutsche Afghanistan-Doku:

Foxtrott 4 - Sechs Monate Afghanistan [Doku deutsch] - YouTube

Ich hatte an mehreren Stellen Tränen in den Augen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Upps glatt vergessen:

Red Tails, bis auf eine freudsche Fehlleistung sehr gelungen. Ist dem Film " Die Ehre zu fliegen " sehr ähnlich von der Handlung


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ein ganz guter Kurzfilm auf YT:

"COWARD" - YouTube


----------



## Kulafrags (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Film ist ja wohl mal der Hammer THX for This


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Schön wär noch, wenns englische Untertitel gäbe, da man die leider sehr schlecht versteht.


----------



## Kulafrags (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Aber schon krass das die solange gebraucht haben um ein Pardon auszusprechen echt krass und ich finde auch gut das die Deutschen Soldaten da nicht als Volldeppen hingestellt werden.

LG


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

- Saving Private Ryan
- Apocalypse now
- Full metal jacket
- Platoon

Zwar alles sehr patriotische Ami Filme, sind aber unterhaltsam (wenn man das so nennen kann/ darf).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. November 2013)

Jarhead, The Pacific (BESTE Serie aller Zeiten, nach Prison Break)


----------



## mds51 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ein Must-Have: Ein Käfig voller Helden!
M*A*S*H hab ich mir heute bestellt, muss ich erst durchgucken, sollte aber auch zu empfehlen sein 


Richtige Kriegsfilme:
Soldat James Ryan
Windtalkers
Letters from Iwo Jima / Flags of our Fathers
Full Metal Jacket
Band of Brothers
Der schmale Grat
Wir waren Helden


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Band of Brothers


----------



## Kiloqualle (6. Dezember 2013)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (10. Dezember 2013)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*


----------



## Kulafrags (12. November 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Und es gibt bald was neues 

Fury schon jemand ne Meinung dazu?

Gruß


----------



## Amon (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Fury? Is das nicht der Ami Patrioten Panzer Film mit Brad Pitt? Wo sie mit nem Sherman einen Tiger killen. Ich dacht das wäre comedy weil ich so lachen musste.


----------



## Kulafrags (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

 Danke für den Lacher *fg*


----------



## BertB (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

wurden die meisten schon genannt,
aber meine lieblinge sind:

"wege zum ruhm"
diverse verfilmungen von "im westen nichts neues"
"die brücke am kwai"
"der längste tag"
"midway"
"luftschlacht um england"
"das boot"
"gettysburg"
"tora tora tora"
"platoon"
"apocalypse now"

und mein absoluter favorit:
"die durch die hölle gehen"

kann anlässlich des diesjährigen "jubiläums" des ersten weltkrieges ebenfalls empfehlen
The Great War - S01E01 - On The Idle Hill of Summer - YouTube
"the great war"
26 teilige doku zum thema erster weltkrieg aus den 60er jahren,
ausführlicher bekommt mans als video nicht 
ist auch null "hurra-patriotisch"
muss man halt englisch können


----------



## uka (24. November 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Neben den "Klassikern" wie Black Hawk Down (und anderen) fand ich fand ich Wir waren Helden als Kriegsfilm recht gut.


----------



## MrBass (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Klassiker ist und bleibt der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

-gelöscht-


----------



## achillesat (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Act of Valor
Black Hawk Down


----------



## Mastermind83 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die Brücke von Remagen
Torra,Torra


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Mittlerweile empfehle ich noch "13 Hours - the secret soldiers of Benghazi" und "Zero Dark Thirty"


----------



## marcus022 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

13 Hours Dustin ist eine ausgezeichnete Wahl. Zero Dark Thirty allerdings ist kein Kriegsfilm, eher ein Drama/Thriller was aber nicht bedeutet das er nicht wirklich gut ist.


----------



## pedi (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*



MrBass schrieb:


> Der Klassiker ist und bleibt der Soldat James Ryan



ist nach wie vor:
" die Brücke am Kwai"


----------



## Aeshma (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Apocalypse Now (wenn der zählt), und To End all Wars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Ist zwar eine Serie - Band of Brothers & The Pacific 
Filme: Hacksaw Ridge & Saving Private Ryan


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der zug
Saints and soldiers
Der pianist


----------



## 8jack8 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

My Way und natürlich der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Die durch die Hölle gehen
Platoon
Apokalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Der Soldat James Ryan
Band of Brothers
Flags of our Fathers und Letters from Iwo Jima

Hacksaw Ridge und Dunkirk habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Die werde ich mir später auf Bluray holen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Flying Fortress " B 17 - Luftkrieg über Europa "
Für 2010 wirken die Flugzeugmodelle teilweise arg künstlich wie auch das Blut. Der Film als solches hat ein paar Anleihen von Memphis Belle nur eben Sizilien als Kampfgebiet und eher kein Happy End.

Wer es sich antun möchte sollte nach einem Angebot von einem Reseller schauen. War bei mir 2 Taler und daher zuträglicher für den Blutdruck


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Band of Brothers 
Der Soldat James Ryan 
The Pacific


----------



## Forve (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der Untergang
Der Soldat James Ryan
Hacksaw Ridge – Die Entscheidung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Der wichtigste wurde noch nicht genannt: Catch 22
Catch-22 – Der bose Trick – Wikipedia

So bitter böse, so brutal, so entlarvend. 
Aus der Reihe: Klassische gute Filme


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Unter den besten WW2 Filmen sind auch  "Winter War" / Talvisotta  und  "The Thin Red Line" / Der schmale Grat. Auch Die Brücke von Remagen. Andere Zeiten: Zulu, Gettysburgh, Waterloo und ein dänischer Film dessen Name mir grade nicht einfällt  Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche guten Filme mit römischen Legionen, ich meine mehr realistische nicht wie Gladiator etc.

Edit, bzgl. Seeschlachten, ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Kriegsfilm (wie auch Der schmale Grat), aber ein Top Film: Master and Commander


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Seeschlachten im 17. Jahrhundert -> Der Admiral.
Das Problem bei vielen Filmen die zwar Kriege behandeln ist das diese schon in anderen Kategorien geführt werden wie zb: Western, Historienfilm, Monumentalfilm usw. Vielleicht stellst du für dein Gesuch einen Thread ein


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Kein Film sondern ein Spiel, aber eines was sich trotz seiner Aufmachung einfach unerwartet feinfühlig mit dem Thema Krieg auseinandersetzt und deswegen auf einer Spieleseite immer genannnt gehört:
Valiant Hearts: The Great War


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Es geht immer nur um eins; "Ein haufen Leute macht einen anderen haufen feige mit Gewähren Platt". Statt vernünftig in einen Faust oder Schwertkampf besser noch ne Partie Schach aber wenigstens mit Pfeil und Bogen sein wahres können zu zeigen! Spiele Übriegens genauso.
Gewalt ist ja leider, naja fast Alltäglich und die Grundlage eines jeden Spiels andere besiegen. Aber Schusswaffen sind ekelhafte Waffen für Feiglinge. Nichts für Sadistenen wie mich, die lieber offen mit dem Messer ins Gefäß Rammen äähh Gefecht Rennen Sorry 
Aber auf die Frage: "Kriegsfilme Was gefällt?"

Geht gar nich. Nicht mal eine Kriegskömdie
Filme die Neben dem Krieg ohne direkten Einfluss spielen gehen aber noch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Mache an geeigneter Stelle einen Thread auf und man gerne darüber diskutieren, hier ist es eher deplaziert


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

naja das darüber nicht aber die Antwort es gibt keine die gefallen können ist legitim oder! Das ist meine passende Antwort auf die gestellte Frage


----------



## Tilfred (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Stalingrad (1993)
Steiner - Das eiserne Kreuz
Apokalypse Now

Und weil Krieg so schön ist...

Der längste Tag
Luftschlacht um England


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Hier was für WW2 Flugzeuge Fans: 

Original Fw-190A-5 - BMW-801 - Only Flying Original in the world
YouTube

WWII Aircraft Engines - Mitchell, Mustang, Tomahawk, Hellcat, Zero, etc.
YouTube


----------



## PaladinX (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kriegsfilme was gefällt?*

Noch nicht genannt:
"White Tiger" (etwas mystisch angehaucht)
"Into the White" ist auch ganz gut (eher ein Kammerspiel)
"Yamamoto" Japan Sicht der Dinge
"Kamikaze" Schicksal der Piloten im Vordergrund.

Zu den schlechtesten Filmen zähle ich allerdings Dunkirk...selten sowas Langweiliges gesehn (mit Thema Krieg).


----------

